# Wheres the cheapest place to buy vivarium glass?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

Im hoping to do a big vivarium build to house all of my geckos, a 3 storey viv stack with 2 large vivs and three smaller vivs on the bottom for the babies :2thumb: i need to order approx 10 pieces of glass of particular measurements, where is the cheapest/best place to order this from?

emily: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

the cheapest place local to you that sells glass.


----------



## Skeet (Nov 25, 2010)

emmilllyyy said:


> Im hoping to do a big vivarium build to house all of my geckos, a 3 storey viv stack with 2 large vivs and three smaller vivs on the bottom for the babies :2thumb: i need to order approx 10 pieces of glass of particular measurements, where is the cheapest/best place to order this from?
> 
> emily: victory:


Helps to know what to say as there are some pitfalls.

Mention you want 10 pieces (5 pairs?) of around X, but total area you want is X.

Go for 4mm or 6mm toughened glass. If you went for laminated glass, make it 6mm.

The glass has to be cut before it is toughened, so can't be modified afterwards.

You DON'T want a polished (finished) edge, but you do want sharp edges removed.

Then just phone around the various places near you. Most will sell runners as well in 4 or 6mm, if you need runners.


----------



## Sarah-Jayne (Jul 4, 2007)

Roman Glass in Gloucester should be able to do it


----------



## thething84 (Apr 26, 2010)

as said. ring around, tell them wot you want and go for who ever comes up cheapest.


----------



## djbugzzy (Apr 7, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> Im hoping to do a big vivarium build to house all of my geckos, a 3 storey viv stack with 2 large vivs and three smaller vivs on the bottom for the babies :2thumb: i need to order approx 10 pieces of glass of particular measurements, where is the cheapest/best place to order this from?
> 
> emily: victory:


try a company called cudo glass


----------



## yacker (Jun 17, 2005)

The glass is toughened in big sheets then cut to size after .Try and find a glass supplier to the window trade as they do cash sales aswell .I work in the window trade and we do different bits for people all the time .


----------

